# How Can I Optimize My Control Room Sound



## mark_87 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi there,
I was wondering if someone could help me achieve the best possible sound with my current studio. The room dimensions are 19'9" length, 11'4" width, 7'6" height. I have primacoustics 12 London fibreglass panels up right now. There is about 1 ft of space from the front wall to the back of my desk. I was thinking that moving my desk farther away from the front wall might be benifical, please let me know if this is true. Let me know what I can do to get the most 'true' sound. Thanks!


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

I don't know that it matters where the front of the desk sits. What matters is where your ears are in relation to the reference monitors. You must use high quality monitors then EQ your room from the exact location of where you will be mixing.


----------

